# Best Catfish bait rig ever. Do it yourself by WillCFish



## duckraider (Feb 18, 2011)

Best Catfish bait rig tool ever. Use it on chubs/minnows or cut bait.
http://www.youtube.com/user/willcfish?f ... 3B0cH2ZBUg


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I would respectfully disagree. Adding a stinger or a wire rig just ups the odds of a snag up and a lost rigs, and lost time in the water.

Outside of very large live baits for Flatheads I would not recommend tandem rigs.

For the Channel cats we fish here in the Dakota's, a single hook will produce more fish and less snags.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah,, a single hook and switching to braided line has saved me a lot of tackle and wasted time on the Red.


----------

